# Using Necron Wraiths



## Navoc13 (Dec 3, 2008)

Im fairly new to playing necrons and im kind of confused on how i should be playing my wraiths. Currently (with the models i have) my fast attack choices are this: 6 wraiths, 3 destroyers, 6 scarab swarms. I would like to get some more destroyers but i cant afford it atm. I usually use the 6 wraiths and 3 destroyers and dont take the scarabs as im usually kinda short on points. 

So what is the best way to use these wraiths. i usually play vs. chaos and get stomped by the defilers, lash, and oblitorators. Im thinking that i should send the 2 squads of wraiths after the two defilers because they can get there fast and put a stop to those pesky battle cannons. BUT, wraiths are S6 with no special rules for armor penetration so its leaving me with nothing but glancing hits on its front armor (walker so i cant get rear in melee). If i do this i am almost guaranteed that the walkers will be locked in melee for like 3-4 turns as my wraiths have 3+ invulns. and theres 3 on each defiler. Then when the oblitorators / terminators come down im left with 3 destroyers and some warriors to take them out...and a monolith. I would normally use the monolith to particle whip the oblitorators, but that is denying me some WBB rolls. BUT its putting some wounds on the oblitorators. Heres my usual army list, what would you do with this list to the chaos?

HQ
Lord w/ res orb, nightmare shroud, gaze of flame

Troops-
24x warriors

Fast attack-
6 wraiths
3 destroyers

Heavy- 
Monolith
Tomb spider

tactics greatly appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Strength 6 is actually very good in CC. Anything less than T5 is wounded on 2s. The fact that your 3+ is an invul lets you fight units like Howling Banshees with the upper hand getting a 3+ while they get a 4+ (3+ for the Exarch). For more gun line style armies, use your wraiths to take a flank. The most dangerous thing for a gun line army is having to deal with two or more threats at the same time. Turbo boost behind cover on each flank with a wraith squad and engage two of their units in CC while the rest of your army advances.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wraiths really aren't all that useful when you get right down to it, even though I love the models. There are just not enough of them in the squad to deal enough damage in a turn.

Look at it in terms of price for attacks and you will see what I mean. For roughly the same number of points (remember not to post specific points for things) you can have 3 wraiths with their 9 attacks (or 12 on the charge) or you can have 10 scarabs with 30 attacks (or 40 on a charge). Now, obviously, the wraith attack is at much higher strength and initiative, but in general terms you are still better off with the scarabs than the wraiths. And if you purchase the disruption field for the scarabs, then they can wound anything anyway. 

Now that I've given my objection to the unit, I'll offer up the couple of ways that I have managed to make an effective force using them.

The first thing that you have to do is use multiple squads against a single unit. So, instead of using your 6 against 2 Defilers, use all 6 against a single Defiler and hit that until it's dead. Focus your attacks against a single unit, don't diffuse your strength.

Second, if you are going to invest the points (and more importantly the FO slots) into Wraiths, TAKE A DESTROYER LORD W/ WARSCYTHE and a Resorb to go with them. Since, ideally, your are going to run 9 together as a quasi-unit, adding the destroyer lord brings your numbers up to 10 - a standard squad size, and the standard size you'll be opposing giving you numeric parity in most situations. The addition of the lord also adds the much needed power weapon to the mix and if he has the destroyer body, he can keep up with them (minus the wraith flight of course). 

If you run this way, they at least have a chance of defeating a CC dedicated unit (or a walker like the Defiler).

EDIT: As to tactics, you are best off using them to hit dedicated CC units rather than things that can be brought down with gauss fire. Remember that Wraiths CAN run, and since they don't have a shooting attack there's generally an opportunity to make use of it in early turns. Remember also that they aren't fleet, so don't run the turn that you plan on assaulting. They are also extremely effective when the rest of your army is refusing a flank. If you have that situation, you can use Wraiths to delay the arrival of their fast moving dedicated CC units, while the rest of your army chews up the rest of his forces. Things like Rhino's have a low enough armor that you can pretty easily score glancing or penetrating hits.


----------



## ride of the valkyrie (Sep 1, 2010)

wraiths are very good when used to bog down firebase units like havocs, or to pick off smaller but valuable units like guard command squads


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Given that your wraiths have such speed as to remove themselves from your res orb range quite quickly, it really doesn`t matter what you target, as they`ll live or die either way without any effect from the orb.

As such I would use the wraiths against the oblits first, they have the resilience to stand up to powerfists and the attacks and strength to force a bucketload of saves against them. Using the PW is less effective given their invuln and the choice of better targets. 

Use the PW against the defilers. A S9 AP1 weapon is more likely to one shot a vehicle than wipe out an oblit cult. 

If you`re open to the idea of changing your list, I would recommend Destroyers over wraiths. Perhaps two units of destroyers and one unit of wraiths. 

Destroyers are more useful, and the wraiths could make an effective nuisance squad but are not well suited to being the cornerstone of an army list.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Er, he said to field a destroyer lorb with an orb. I don't forsee them outrunning him any time soon.


----------



## white_kid (Oct 16, 2008)

in my experience using necrons do not assault the defiler with your wraiths. they are much better and holding up shooting units, mainly oblits, and for popping light armour. it gets a little difficult to hit fast moving transports however pretators and other rear armour 10 or 11 vehicles have to divert fire to the wraiths to save their own skin. And don't forget to hug cover, imperial guardsmen (or anyone) will wipe the unit from the board if you are exposed.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

white_kid said:


> in my experience using necrons do not assault the defiler with your wraiths. they are much better and holding up shooting units, mainly oblits, and for popping light armour. it gets a little difficult to hit fast moving transports however pretators and other rear armour 10 or 11 vehicles have to divert fire to the wraiths to save their own skin. And don't forget to hug cover, imperial guardsmen (or anyone) will wipe the unit from the board if you are exposed.


No need to 'hug cover'. They take the cover anywhere they like; i.e. they can turbo for a 3+ cover save anywhere, which is better than the 4+ cover you get from most terrain.


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

darklove said:


> No need to 'hug cover'. They take the cover anywhere they like; i.e. they can turbo for a 3+ cover save anywhere, which is better than the 4+ cover you get from most terrain.


I think he means use cover to deny line of sight, which for wraiths is almost key. Also who cares about a 3+ cover from shooting when you have a 3+ invulnerable?:biggrin:

However with wraiths you want to abuse their sneaky cover movement and their speed, playing a wraith list is generally won or lost in your movement phase.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

FYI, expect to see many more GK players in the very near future: start caring about a 3+ cover save now. Quite a few GK players around here already...


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

darklove said:


> FYI, expect to see many more GK players in the very near future: start caring about a 3+ cover save now. Quite a few GK players around here already...


Check the FAQ we still have a 3+ armour save on the wraiths, psycannons and incinerators are AP4 I'd be more worried about the volume of fire from those things.


----------

